# Whisker pole location



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

My new to me 2001 Dehler 39 has a whisker pole mounted on the port side deck against the stanchions.

While the Dehler has the reputation of being a pretty good race boat, I will be using it for cruising and teaching for the next couple of years unless something changes.
I want to go slow with changes and not mess up the boat for racing but at the same time make it as usable as reasonable for cruising.
I will often be single-handing with maybe someone to help to steer.

I am getting two pieces of advice.

1. Mount the whisker pole on the mast, so it is easier to use.
2. Move the whisker pole to the basement as I will never use it and putting it on the mast will mess up the performance.

What do you think?


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

Are you not going to pole out your head sail ever? If you aren't going to use it anytime soon, why not just stow it? But, I would think you would pole out on down wind runs, right?


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Your specific headsail and deck geometry will significantly impact the usefulness of the pole. I have one on the mast and entire seasons go by without using it. I find it more effective to leave my entire 150 out, in light winds, and move the genoa car forward to pull the leach down, creating and almost spinnaker like balloon out of it. To use the whisker pole, requires me to furl in a good portion, in order to keep the pole in front of some stays. If winds are stiff, I don't need it at all to hold the clew up.

I have used it to run wing on wing, but rarely do. I can get to 175+ downwind, using the above method and no main. A smaller headsail, plus main, is marginally more drive. A racer might do it more often. For me, the juices isn't worth the squeeze.

You may want to leave it where it is, until you understand how useful it is to you. I'd only go to the expense of putting it on the mast, if you really think you'll use it often.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

First of all, I am surprised that you have a whisker pole on the deck. Normally spinnaker poles store on the deck. 

But whisker poles are very handy to have if you will be running or reaching for any distance. I would not put the pole on the mast since that is a bigger PIA than having it on the deck. Besides if the pole is secured well to the deck it makes a great toe rail. 

Jeff


----------



## roverhi (Dec 19, 2013)

Having sailed for 14 straight days with the partially furled genoa poled out think you might be able to find a use for it cruising. If you have a non adjustable pole would think about getting a spinnaker pole that is longer than a 'J' length pole. Overlapping sails set better with longer poles. Poled out headsails are all about projected area and the longer the pole the more effective projected sail area up to a point. In my case the line control pole extended out to 18' had my full 135% genoa drawing nicely. After pretzeling that pole the 16' spinnaker needed the genoa partially furled to set well. The 'J' on my boat is 13.75'.

As far as stowage, hanging it on the mast is convenient and encourages use when day sailing. It will increase weight aloft and windage so will have some affect on sailing performance when not in use. The longer the pole, the longer the track will need to be to stow the pole if you haul the pole up a track to stow when not in use. You might be able to work out stowage hauling the pole up the mast with a lift but keeping the pole from banging around dinging the mast and chafing lines is something I haven't figured out. If you don't like the pole stowed on deck might look into Life Line hangers though be sure the pole won't be hanging out where it will hook sheets.


----------



## BarryL (Aug 21, 2003)

Hello,

I have a whisker pole for my boat. It's stored in chocks mounted on the stanchions. This is the one I have (you need two). 








Forespar Stanchion Mounted Pole Chock


Select Pole Diameter, Function: Stores Spinnaker Poles, Whisker Poles and Reaching Struts Securely, Installs Over 1" Stanchion with (3) Clamping Screws (Included)




www.defender.com





I use the pole frequently, just about every Monday (during the double handed racing series). It's very easy to use with either a decent autopilot or at least two people. If the wind is 20+ I won't bother with it for the downwind leg. If it's 10 kts apparent or less, and the run is more than 1/2 mn I will definitely use the pole.

Will you use the pole? Do you plan on racing your boat in the non spinnaker class? If yes then you need the pole. When cruising, do you like to be able to sail downwind when the wind is 6-10 kts? If so, you need the pole.

I assume you have a pole topping lift. Do you also have an adjustable car on the front of the mast or just a ring? I have a ring and a topping lift and it's very effective.

There are other ways or storing the pole on the mast but my boat was not set up for it and they were expensive. Defender has a nice selection.

BTW my pole weighs under 20 lbs. On a boat that weighs 15-20K lbs I doubt you would be able to notice the difference whether pole was stored on deck, the mast, or in your basement!

Good luck,
Barry


----------



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

Thank you for all your thoughts.


----------

